# Starting an Express Mobile Car Wash Business. Any tips?



## fellipe (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello everyone. I'm from Brazil and in my area there's a big market for express car wash and quick interior clean. For my business to be scalable I need to execute the service as fast as possible. I'm not talking about expert detailing. My clients are regular people that only want their car better than it was (cleaner).

So far I've researched and came out with this plan:

1) Vaccum the interior (while steamer is heating up)
2) Use steam to clean interiors, doorjambs and wheels.
3) ONR the exterior.
4) Tire dressing

My questions are:

In your opinion how long do you think the whole process would take with one person? And with a helper?

Is the above process good? Any improvement?

Any tips you think would help my business?

Thank you!


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

10-15 minutes.

Thats how long it takes the "locals" that do them around here


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

I takes me around 45min. to clean a dirty car with ONR, if I am carefull=not express...

I would say 1-2hours for 1 person, as you dont know how dirty a car you are facing?

This leaves you with 1 hour to clean interior and 1 hour to exterior incl. setup and and cleaning upi after the detail and pack your van for next job.

I think many people dont think about all the other stuff that comes with the job. setting up, filling up bucket, cleaning up after the detail, packing the van, writing the invoice, talking to customer, ect. all the stuff that you dont make money on????? time is wasted also when dring around.

So think about all this when you calculate your prices..


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

Sounds as if you've never cleaned a car. Otherwise you would know how long it takes?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

You would be better off offering a better service for reasonable money.
Its not about doing 1 thing 100% better its about doing 100 things 1% better than everyone else


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I've personally been thinking about this too. I've come to the conclusion I'd rather spend more time and care. Leave the express washes to the 6 men hand car washes. They can be quicker.


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Firstly I wish you good luck if your business. Anyone starting any business has to work hard to succeed. 

My tip follows others advice. If you are express you need to have multiple people from the start, unless you plan on being mobile and going to houses/businesses washing cars. If you are static then if you get a queue of even 4 cars, the guy at the end could be waiting 30-40 mins. Just wouldn't work.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

This guy posted this a month ago!!!
He's not coming back to read this guys.


----------



## fellipe (Aug 13, 2014)

Luke M said:


> This guy posted this a month ago!!!
> He's not coming back to read this guys.


Actually I`m reading.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Fellipe. Have a look at your market first. If there is a big call for it but your not able to do it in the time others are with being a one man team. Have a look to see where you can offer a better service over the others to justify why they should call you when you take longer to do it. 
It's not always about the time taken but the quality of work done.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

fellipe said:


> Actually I`m reading.


Then I apologise.


----------

